# do any of you fish alum creek for saugeye or walleye



## awfootball

i fish alum a lot and have caughten 3-4 walleye or saugeye i cant tell the difference but they were small while fishing for bass. so i was wondering if alum is any good for eithier of these fish and any advice on catching them and if i should troll or cast for them. Also should i use live bait or lures


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

ya it is a great place for walleye/saugeye i like to cast so i would try casting wallydivers and rubber jigs or you can try jiging i have had good luck with that . try fishing below the dam but if casting does not work go to trolling wally divers in pink or green


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

I caught a couple descent fish this last spring while crappie fishing...both fish around 17-18"...caught them on bass minnows early in the morning.


----------



## awfootball

thx for the info ill try it out


----------



## awfootball

how many walleye/saugeye would u say is a good day of fishing here


----------



## sowbelly101

If I catch one I think its a good day. Watched a buddy go 26 cast in a row and hook up one day, I couldnt catch a cold. Ive had one good day out there where I hit the limit, but it took me 8 hrs. Havent really fished it much for eyes in the past 2 years so maybe things have changed, but from what Ive heard and read its still a tough lake.

Sowbelly


----------



## awfootball

where would u suggest to go for walleyes in any indland lakes in ohio


----------

